# Passworteingabe zum Web-Interface des DSL-Modems nicht durchführbar



## flowangler (15. November 2011)

*Passworteingabe zum Web-Interface des DSL-Modems nicht durchführbar*

Hallo zusammen,

noch´n Problem 
Mit Win7 und dem Internet Explorer 9 ist das Feld zur Passworteingabe im Web-Interface des DSL-Modems
nicht anklickbar. Ich habe schon verschiedene Sicherheitseinstellungen ausprobiert, hat nichts gebracht.
Kennt jemand solch ein Problem?

mfg
flow


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Meinst Du jetzt das Passwort, um überhaupt erst in Routermenü zu kommen, oder meinst Du das Passwort für Deinen Internetzugang? Und ist auch der Nutzername betroffen, oder nur das Passwort? Was für ein Modem/Router ist es denn? 

Ging es denn früher?


----------



## flowangler (15. November 2011)

Ich mein das Passwort um in das Routermenü zu kommen. Es ist ein Speedport W504V.
Ich hab das zwar auch schon länger nicht mehr aufgerufen, aber das funktionierte bisher immer.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Hast Du denn schon alle windows-Updates drauf? Browser aktuell? Java und Flash auch? Virenscanner/Firewall aus? 

Ach ja: klick mal mit der Maus ins Feld und schreib einfach drauf los - bei meinem PC ist es zB oft so, dass nur der Cursor nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## flowangler (15. November 2011)

Reinklicken und einfach schreiben geht nicht, schon probiert.
Windows ist aktuell, Java und Flash auch, Virenscanner hab ich noch nicht installiert.
Internet Explorer sollte ja durch Windows-Update auch aktuell sein.
Ach ja: Beim Java wurde mir von der Website die 32bit Version vorgeschlagen (Win7 ist aber 64bit).
Bedeutet daß, das der Internet Explorer ein 32bit Programm ist?

Edith sagt: Firewall hab ich mal deaktiviert, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

vlt. hast Du die 32bit-Version vom Explorer. Schau mal per manuellem WIndowsipdate, ob Du eine neuere VErsion bekommen kannst. Und teste es auch mal ZB mit Firefox.


----------



## flowangler (17. November 2011)

Nen anderen Browser werd ich die Tage mal probieren, vielleicht klappts dann.
Mir viel gerade noch ein: Auf meinem alten WinXP-Rechner war noch IE8, jetzt hab ich IE9.


edit:
Es funktioniert wieder. Keine Ahnung wieso.
Ich hab keine Updates gemacht, keinen anderen Browser installiert, nichts verändert.
Das einzige war ein paar mal die Umbenennung meines Users (wegen meinem anderen Problem),
aber der Benutzername ist jetzt wieder wie vorher, als ich das Problem hatte.

Na ja, Hauptsache es funzt wieder, obwohl ich schon gerne gewußt hätte wieso.
Na denn, da sach ich doch mal Dankeschön für die Hilfe.

mfg
flow


----------

